# scope set up for redding 3d shoot



## BOBBY MCGEE

*first time shooting Redding, what are you guys using for your scope set up for shooting a 3D animal with orange circles?

what power lens? 

Drilled or Pin? what size of fiber optic/color?

Circle or Dot? what size/color?

what size of scope? 3D or Target Size?

Clarifier peep; yes what size for what scope?

Thanks for the help on this....*:thumbs_up


----------



## blueglide1

Last year I used a 6x Specialty Scope with an up pin green .019.This year I am going to use a Specialty 7x drilled lens with a .030 green fiber.The green seems to not HALO like the other colors and I see it the best.I also have a green claifier in my peep.


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE

*thanks for the info...*

awesome! thanks for the advice...:thumbs_up


----------



## archerpap

Last year I used a frosty lens with an orange circle. Worked awesome, even in the rain. 6X CR target scope housing, with no clarifier.


----------



## 2-STROKE

I used my Total Eclipse housing (1.5" I.D.), with a 0.19 green up pin and 4x Feather Visions AR coated glass lens - no clarifier in the peep. Worked well, despite the monsoon. The green was fairly visible on the orange dots. This year I cannot make Redding due to school obligations, but outdoors I'm going to be shooting my new PRO 100 prototype with a black dot for FITA and orange dot for Field/Hunter. Make sure you take waders with you to Redding... not even kidding. PS: I got my first ever Robin Hood during this event! Good Luck and I'm sad I can't go - its an awesome place!!


----------



## blueglide1

2-STROKE said:


> I used my Total Eclipse housing (1.5" I.D.), with a 0.19 green up pin and 4x Feather Visions AR coated glass lens - no clarifier in the peep. Worked well, despite the monsoon. The green was fairly visible on the orange dots. This year I cannot make Redding due to school obligations, but outdoors I'm going to be shooting my new PRO 100 prototype with a black dot for FITA and orange dot for Field/Hunter. Make sure you take waders with you to Redding... not even kidding. PS: I got my first ever Robin Hood during this event! Good Luck and I'm sad I can't go - its an awesome place!!


Now thats a cool pic right there,what was the yardage on that one?


----------



## 2-STROKE

blueglide1 said:


> Now thats a cool pic right there,what was the yardage on that one?


Thanks! I dont remember exact yardage, but i know it was in the mid 30s...


----------



## deadx

I use the Copper John Maxxis 375 scope. It is smaller in diameter than their largest scope and that lets me get a little more distance because my fletching doesn`t contact the bottom of the scope. I use a 4X lens with a colored ring on it since there is a dot to aim at on the animals. The ring is about 3/16ths inch in diameter. No clarifier.


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE

deadx said:


> I use the Copper John Maxxis 375 scope. It is smaller in diameter than their largest scope and that lets me get a little more distance because my fletching doesn`t contact the bottom of the scope. I use a 4X lens with a colored ring on it since there is a dot to aim at on the animals. The ring is about 3/16ths inch in diameter. No clarifier.


I just purchased that scope! I can't wait to get it! have you tried a .40 fiber optic for this game?


----------



## deadx

BOBBY MCGEE said:


> I just purchased that scope! I can't wait to get it! have you tried a .040 fiber optic for this game?


Congratulations on your choice of scope! You did well in choosing that piece of equipment. I use a .010 fiber optic for 3D. .040 would be too much fiber and way too bright for this game I believe. But then again I have pretty good eyes. I think you would be better served to use the circle 3/16 to 1/4 inch. If you see me at Redding give me a shout. Good luck!


----------



## CHPro

Bobby, depends on what power scope lens you're planning on shooting with that .040 fiber. 3D guys like the smaller ones like deadx's .010 because it doesn't cover the entire "spot", or aiming point, they are focusing on when shooting unmarked 3D critters -- my understanding anyway. Several, myself included, who shoot a dot on our lens prefer something a little bigger for spots that does cover more of what we are aiming at. Little less perceived motion with that sort of set-up. But it really depends on how much power you are shooting on the lens. A 4x lens for example doesn't magnify as much as an 8x and hence usually requires a smaller dot than the heavier magnification lens. Else if you get too big then you may cover up too much and lose your reference on the target itself. With my 8x, for example, I'm probably using a dot that is pushing almost .250". A .040 would be too small for my preferences. On the other hand if I was shooting a 4x or maybe even a 6x lens the .040 fiber may look good to me. So personal preference in terms of how much you like to cover up on the spot and what you currently see with the amount of magnification you opt to shoot with.

>>------->


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE

*good info thanks*

good info, i will look into it. :smile:


----------



## pestilli

*Scope*

Use whatever you like to shoot field with. It's basically a 2-arrow/target field shoot with different distances and an orange spot.

My two cents..

I won the AMFS in 2007...


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE

*Field Shooting*



pestilli said:


> Use whatever you like to shoot field with. It's basically a 2-arrow/target field shoot with different distances and an orange spot.
> 
> My two cents..
> 
> I won the AMFS in 2007...


sorry never shot field only 3D


----------



## pestilli

*Field*



BOBBY MCGEE said:


> sorry never shot field only 3D


Go find a couple field shoots before you head out there....that will be your best practice for the spot size/distance ratio for dot or fiber size. You don't want a fiber or dot too big for the spot. Take a 35 to 50 yard field target and shoot it at the maxed out distance (50 yards). That is about as small as a dot is going to appear. Plan your setup based on that sight picture and you'll be fine. Don't be afraid to spend some time shooting at 80 yards...

Good Luck.


----------



## The Swami

2-STROKE said:


> I used my Total Eclipse housing (1.5" I.D.), with a 0.19 green up pin and 4x Feather Visions AR coated glass lens - no clarifier in the peep. Worked well, despite the monsoon. The green was fairly visible on the orange dots. This year I cannot make Redding due to school obligations, but outdoors I'm going to be shooting my new PRO 100 prototype with a black dot for FITA and orange dot for Field/Hunter. Make sure you take waders with you to Redding... not even kidding. PS: I got my first ever Robin Hood during this event! Good Luck and I'm sad I can't go - its an awesome place!!


Ok, now I know who you are.  You stayed with us last year.

I hope your doing well with your scopes.

Next time you come to Redding, hopefully the weather will be better.


----------



## 2-STROKE

The Swami said:


> Ok, now I know who you are.  You stayed with us last year.
> 
> I hope your doing well with your scopes.
> 
> Next time you come to Redding, hopefully the weather will be better.


No kidding!  I cant remember your name... but if I remember right your drove to Redding from ID or something...

Yes, everyone that has the scope has really liked them! Hope you are shooting good... wont make Redding this year... but I hope the weather cooperates for all ya'll! Last year was a tough man shoot!


----------



## USNarcher

BOBBY MCGEE said:


> sorry never shot field only 3D


You should come to Darrington on the 24th and 25th. We are having the WSAA state safari. Just like Redding. Great warm up practice.


----------



## Montana girl

The only bad thing about a circle is if it rains like it did last year you will not have the option to take out your lens!!


----------



## USNarcher

No need to take out your lens when it gets wet. I carry a bottle of water and if my lens gets too many drops on it I just pour a little water on the lens and let it run off. Good to go. Just don't use a clarifier. :wink:


----------



## adam Guggisberg

Green fiber.. NO CLARIFIER! 

-Adam


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE

*Help*



adam Guggisberg said:


> Green fiber.. NO CLARIFIER!
> 
> -Adam


what size fiber? what power lens?


----------



## blueglide1

Im going to have to agree with the NO CLARIFIER statement.I found out the hard way last weekend at a 70 meter shoot in the rain.As soon as the monsoon hit it was fog city for my clarifier and couldnt hardly see through the thing.I learned my lesson.I still got second but I lost points because of it I know.


----------



## adam Guggisberg

BOBBY MCGEE said:


> what size fiber? what power lens?


I run a 6x Center drilled FeatherVision with a .019 fiber. I just have a 1/2" piece of fiber.. I also have a PRO DX light that shines onto the fiber..

-Adam


----------

